# Introducing my Lord Luis Foal :)



## emmah (13 April 2013)

I have been so busy wasting hours of my life watching my foal I haven't had chance to post abut her!  She was born on 2nd April at 10pm and is exactly what I ordered a chestnut filly with 4 white socks and a white face   Stable name Flora but not even thought of a posh name yet!!

She has Luis's colour and leg markings but I think she has her mums face and cheekiness!!  This was my first attempt at breeding but thankfully she has been based at Harthill stud so I didn't have to worry about anything and so far my mare is proving to be an amazing mum 

Plan for the foal....its a keeper and will be produced to be an eventer or SJ.

12 hours old 








36 Hours old






















5 days old








7 days old


----------



## Hoof_Prints (13 April 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous 
beautiful little foal ! she's pretty now but I bet she will be stunning when she's older


----------



## lindsayH (13 April 2013)

Congratulations, she's lovely! Those white stockings are fabulous.


----------



## Beau jangles (13 April 2013)

Just beautiful !!


----------



## SammyLuff (13 April 2013)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 April 2013)

She is beautiful, love her ears!!


----------



## Asha (13 April 2013)

She is gorgeous, beautifully marked. Cant beat chestnut fillies 

her mum is a stunner too, definitely has her mums face

Congratulations


----------



## HaffiesRock (13 April 2013)

She is a stunner! Keep us posted with tons of pictures. x


----------



## aimsymc (13 April 2013)

What a beauty!! You must be delighted with her. Well done mummy horse!!


----------



## giddyupalfie (13 April 2013)

What a little beauty!


----------



## emmah (13 April 2013)

Thanks guys  I am just so thrilled with both of them! Don't worry there will be a million pictures to come


----------



## PorkChop (13 April 2013)

Gorgeous, very smart


----------



## Equibeau (13 April 2013)

Stunning little filly!  Makes me broody again!


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 April 2013)

Beautiful, lucky you!


----------



## flashmans (13 April 2013)

She's gorgeous, a cheeky face!


----------



## Spring Feather (13 April 2013)

Oh my goodness how on earth did I miss this thread earlier!  What an absolutely adorable filly she is!  She's so beautiful, I hope you are thrilled to bits with her


----------



## Maesfen (13 April 2013)

You'll certainly see her coming!  Congratulations, looks good.


----------



## gadetra (14 April 2013)

Aww she's a dote! She has such presence. I love her ears!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 April 2013)

Congratulations  What a lovely wee babby 

Well Done Mum and Dad  You must be made up with her shes gonna be a stunner


----------



## SpottyTB (14 April 2013)

Congratulations, what an extremely pretty little filly .. can't wait for updates! Love her name too and mum is gorgeous!!


----------



## Strawbz (14 April 2013)

Stunning! Her ears are fabulous  and almost a carbon copy of her Mum's blaze too.


----------



## emmah (15 April 2013)

Thanks guys  I just cannot stop pinching myself that I have got exactly what I wanted!!  Even if she turns out useless she will have a pretty face to look over the stable door 

Some more photos from the weekend...

Showing off her trot








Seeing her first puddle!!








Watching mummy roll.....hopefully she won't learn that little trick


----------



## Hurricanelady (15 April 2013)

What a gorgeous filly, got her mum's lovely face.  Many congratulations


----------



## PolarSkye (15 April 2013)

Goodness what an inquisitive, cheeky little face she has!  Very lovely.

P


----------



## nic85 (15 April 2013)

What a beauty!! I have a weakness for Chestnuts with four white legs and a white face. Very much look forward to pics of her growing up!


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 April 2013)

What a cracker!! She is so beautifully marked, as well. Many congratulations!!


----------



## Rollin (15 April 2013)

I don't know how I missed replying..so sorry.  She is an absolute beauty congratulations.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 April 2013)

How can you not look at her and smile

 awwwwwww gorgeous

 Look at those ears?? so big,  she is going to be a big girl growing into those ears.


----------



## Toraylac (15 April 2013)

Such a pretty girl. Will watch her development with interest


----------



## Girlracer (15 April 2013)

She's beautiful, i've always wanted a chestnut with 4 white stiockings - very jealous!


----------



## Megibo (20 April 2013)

Its hard to think of them being adult horses and having a job to do like eventing or similar when you see them all curled up in the straw 

She's lovely


----------



## Strawbz (21 April 2013)

How are Flora and Mum doing?


----------



## emmah (21 April 2013)

Strawbz said:



			How are Flora and Mum doing? 

Click to expand...

They are doing great thanks  I am off to visit them again tomorrow I've been busy eventing this weekend so missed my foal fix!!  Photos to follow


----------



## emmah (27 May 2013)

Time to bore everyone with more photos of Flora the foal   I should know in the next couple of weeks if mum is going to be in foal again to Lord Luis...Flora needs a little brother or sister!

This was a couple of weeks ago..








Enjoying a scratch 








Playing with her new friend








These are from yesterday they were in because her mummy is being covered again 















She is so confident and is not actually that bothered about her mum!!


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (27 May 2013)

She is GORRRRGEOUS


----------



## emmah (27 May 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			She is GORRRRGEOUS 

Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## cloppy (27 May 2013)

What a lovely strong looking foal.  Finger crossed for you a sibling.


----------



## Parachute (27 May 2013)

She's perfect!!


----------



## emmah (2 April 2014)

Can't actually believe it but Flora the foal is one today  She was weaned at the end of September and still lives at Harthill stud having lots of fun with her friends!  I am so excited about her future


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 April 2014)

Flora is gorgeous! We need more photos! 

What about mum? Do you have one due this year?


----------



## emmah (2 April 2014)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Flora is gorgeous! We need more photos! 

What about mum? Do you have one due this year?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!! Mum ended up coming back into work we covered her but she didn't take  I have actually sold her now to a perfect BYRDS dressage home because I want to keep Flora to produce for the future 

More photos to bore everyone with over the last year!

South View futurity

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee236/emma_holland/flora5_zps9a4002d5.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee236/emma_holland/flora6_zps65253d6c.jpg

Just weaned

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee236/emma_holland/flora8_zps5225a8f4.jpg

Cheeky chops!!

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee236/emma_holland/flora4_zpsb9a4ea98.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee236/emma_holland/flora7_zpsfe6f5b2b.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee236/emma_holland/flora3_zps9a675600.jpg


----------



## Patterdale (2 April 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 April 2014)

Wow, she's special! She's absolutely lovely!


----------



## Spring Feather (2 April 2014)

She's quite the little doll.  Very nice girl.


----------



## SillySausage (3 April 2014)

Gosh she's beautiful, and such a sweet but cheeky little face


----------



## debsflo (5 April 2014)

she is super stunning.


----------

